# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عاااااجل جدا : سيمبا التنزاني يتأهل لمواجهة المريخ في نصف النهائي

## عجبكو

*عاااااجل جدا : سيمبا يتأهل لمواجهة المريخ في نصف النهائي 

تأهل فريق سيمبا التنزاني لدور الأربعة في بطولة سيكافا لمواجهة المريخ بعد فوزه على فريق بونا مويا اليوغندي بهدفين مقابل هدف في المباراة التي انتهت قبل قليل .

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الله يستر بس من ناس بلة ديل
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*كويس عشان ناس الشباب يجو يشجعونا
بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*والله يا عجبكو جد خايفين . مرحلة صعبة جدا
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*بالتوفيق للمريخ في لقائه مع سيمبا  

وان شاء الله تكون مباراة قوية يعوض فيها 

المريخ جماهيره وينتصر على سيبا انتصار كبير 

وعريض خلال ال 90 دقيقة  وان لا نحتاج الى ضربات الترجيح 

مشكور عجبكو 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكوووووووور عجبكو 
والنصر لنا باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*منصورين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*ربنا يستر بقينا نخاف من اليسوى والما يسوى بسبب ناس بله
                        	*

----------


## brokhia

*منصورين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*اووووووه من سيمبا الله يستر  والله يا جماعة الاسم بيجيب لي العصبي
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*  وأن ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
نسال الله ان يثبت اقدامهم
ويسدد رميتهم
*

----------


## كته

*الكوره متين
*

----------


## السناري

*اللهم وفق المريخ بالفوز على سيمبا ، واللهم أكرمنا بنيل كأس سيكافا 2011 يارب العالمين .
*

----------


## ابولين

*ازيك يا ود اخوي مشتاقين بالحيل 00 ربنا يوفق الزعيم مباراة صعبة وفريق قوي 00 اللهم حرك الغيرة وحب الشعار والروح القتالية في قلوب لاعبي المريخ وانصرهم علي  علي انفسهم وخصومهم 00اللهم افرح قلوب العاشقين والمتيمين بالمريخ بنصر مؤزر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

ازيك يا ود اخوي مشتاقين بالحيل 00 ربنا يوفق الزعيم مباراة صعبة وفريق قوي 00 اللهم حرك الغيرة وحب الشعار والروح القتالية في قلوب لاعبي المريخ وانصرهم علي  علي انفسهم وخصومهم 00اللهم افرح قلوب العاشقين والمتيمين بالمريخ بنصر مؤزر




و الله بالاكتر يا ابو لين و ربنا يوفقهم دوما
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ياساتر استر ان شاء الله منتصرين باذن الله 
لابد من معالجات كتيرة للمرحلة المقبلة
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

الكوره متين



يوم الخميس باذن الله
منصووورين انشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

الكوره متين




*

----------


## الحوشابي

*منتصرين بإذن واحد أحد
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*تمنينا لقائه في النهائي و ذلك من تشجيع جماهيره لنا 
لكن القدر  و ان شاء الله نتاهل و نقابل الشباب و ناخد الكاس لنرد التحية لجماهير سيمبا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالجد سيمبا مستواه مش ولابد
وممكن الفوز عليه بس عايز عزيمة قوية
ياريت لاعبين المريخ يغارو من الحضري شويه
*

----------


## أوهاج

*اللهم أنصر المريخ نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*إن شاء الله النصر يكون حليف .. زعيم الكرة السودانية .. 
و قريبا إن شاء الله .. 
زعيم شرق ووسط افريقيا .. 
و لك الشكر المتميز دايما .. 
عجبكو ...
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*خبر عن سيمبا منقول من منتدى
تأسس نادى سيمبا التنزانى عام 1936 . حقق الفريق لقب الدورى المحلى 17 مرة ، و كأس تنزانيا 3 مرات ، و كأس سيكافا لأندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا 6 مرات . 


شارك سيمبا 14 مرة فى مسابقة دورى أبطال أفريقيا ، لكنه لم يفز اللقب مطلقاً . و كانت أفضل نتائجه خلال تاريخ مشاركاته بالبطولة هى وصوله إلى الدور قبل النهائى فى نسخة عام 1974 ، لكنه خرج على يد غزل المحلة المصرى . كما استطاع الفريق التنزانى الوصول إلى مرحلة دور المجموعات فى نسخة عام 2003 بعد تحقيقه إنجازاً تاريخاً بإطاحته بالزمالك المصرى من دور الـ 16 ، حيث أوقعته القرعة إلى جانب كل من الإسماعيلى المصرى ، انيمبا النيجيرى ، و أسيك ابيدجان الإيفوارى . 


بدأ الفريق التنزانى مشواره فى دورى أبطال أفريقيا بملاقاة فريق ايلان كلوب من جزر القمر فى دور الـ 64 ، حيث تعادل الفريقين ذهاباً بمورونى دون أهداف ، ثم فاز سيمبا التنزانى إياباً بدار السلام 4/2 . 


و فى دور الـ 32 ، التقى سيمبا مع مازيمبى الكنغولى حامل اللقب ، حيث الفريق التنزانى ذهاباً بمدينة لوبوموباتشى الكنغولية 3/1 ، ثم عاد و خسر إياباً 3/2 . لكن قرار الكاف باستبعاد مازيمبى من البطولة ، أعاد له الأمل مرة أخرى فى التأهل إلى دورى المجموعات . 


يمتلك سيمبا عدد من اللاعبين أبرزهم قائد الفريق ولاعب الوسط نيكولاس ناياجاوا ، و محمد بانكا ، والمدافع كالفين يوندان ، و ثلاثى الهجوم موسى موجوسى ، سالم عزيز ، رشيد جامبو . كما يمتلك الفريق خمسة لاعبين أجانب و هم الثنائى الكينى هيلارى اشيسا و جيرى سانتوس ، و الثلاثى الأوغندى باتريك أوشان ، جوزيف أوينو ، إيمانويل أوكوى 


و يقود الفريق حالياً المدرب الوطنى موسيس باسينا . 


يذكر أن الدورى التنزانى الممتاز قد أنتهى فى الحادى عشر من أبريل الماضى ، و حصل فريق يانج أفريكانز على لقب البطولة بعد إحتلاله المركز الأول برصيد 49 بفارق الأهداف عن سيمبا الذى أحتل المركز الثانى بنفس الرصيد.
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*ودا موقف سمبا من البطولات الحالية
سيمبا
نادي أساسي
تنزانيا
 دوري أبطال أفريقياالسبت 29/1/201112:00ايلان كلوب ميتسوجي - جزر القمر0 : 0سيمبا - تنزانيا الأحد 13/2/201112:00سيمبا - تنزانيا4 : 2ايلان كلوب ميتسوجي - جزر القمر الأحد 20/3/201113:30مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو3 : 1سيمبا - تنزانيا دور الـ 32
عقوبة إشراك لاعب موقوف
الأحد 03/4/201112:30سيمبا - تنزانيا2 : 3مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو دور الـ 32
عقوبة إشراك لاعب موقوف
السبت 28/5/201116:00الوداد الرياضي - المغرب3 : 0سيمبا - تنزانيا دور الـ16
 كأس الإتحاد الأفريقىالأحد 12/6/201113:00سيمبا - تنزانيا1 : 0موتيما بيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو دور الـ16 ( 2 )
الأحد 19/6/201114:30موتيما بيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو2 : 0سيمبا - تنزانيا دور الـ16 ( 2 )
 بطولة سيكافا للانديةالسبت 25/6/201111:00سيمبا - تنزانيا0 : 0فيتالو - بوروندي الأربعاء 29/6/201112:00زنجبار اوشان فيو - زنجبار0 : 1سيمبا - تنزانيا الجمعة 01/7/201112:00ايتنسال - رواندا0 : 2سيمبا - تنزانيا الأحد 03/7/201112:00سيمبا - تنزانيا0 : 0البحر الاحمر - إريتريا الثلاثاء 05/7/201113:00سيمبا - تنزانيا2 : 1بوناموايا - أوغندا ربع النهائي
الخميس 07/7/201113:00سيمبا - تنزانيا-- : --المريخ - السودان نصف النهائي
الجداول تعرض حاليا بتوقيت جرينتش إضغط هنا لتغيير التوقيت المستخدم في الجداولCopyright © kooora.com 2002-2011. All rights reserved
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*ودا اسماء لاعبينه
سيمبا
نادي أساسي
تنزانيا
تشكيلة الفريق الإسمالمركزالرقمأليكس مودجاAlex Mdugga هارونا موشيHaruna Moshi هارونا شامتيHaruna Shamteدفاع ايمانويل اوكويEmmanuel Okwiوسط محمد كيجوسوMohamed Kijuso وسط نيكو نياغاواNico Nyagawaوسط Ulimboka Mwakingweوسط أمير مريشوAmir Mrishoهجوم Athumani Machupaهجوم محمد بانكاMohammed Bankaهجوم Moses Odhiamboهجوم موسى حسن مغوسيMussa Hassan Mgosiهجوم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*ودى مشاركات النادى لمعرفة التفاصيل فقط اضغط على المنافسة المطلوبة
Simba
سيمبا
نادي أساسي
تنزانيا
لترى مشاركات الفريق في أي مسابقة إضغط على رقم السنة التابع لها
ولترى مشاركات الفريق في جميع مواسم مسابقة معينة إضغط على إسم المسابقة
المسابقات التي تلعب حاليا تظهر باللون الأزرق والتي في الأرشيف باللون الرماديمسابقات إقليمية: أفريقيابطولة: دوري أبطال أفريقيا: 2011 2008 2005 2004 2003 1994 بطولة: كأس الإتحاد الأفريقى: 2011 2010 2007 بطولة: بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا للأندية (سيكافا):2011 2008 
*

----------

